# Vactor's Subaru STI Build



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Member Vactor dropped off his car today for a bit of an upgrade to his stock system.

Here is a couple of pics of the car. 



















Equipment list to come shortly.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet ride,I saw a sedan version yesterday man that thing look noice!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I do love that car. The looks and power are great! And the sound of a boxer motor is a beautiful thing IMHO.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Damn. I think I gotta make a trip for this. This is nice. Can't wait to see an equipment list.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

One of my co-workers has a WRX wagon. It sounds like a motorboat. 

Jay


----------



## gio89 (Apr 28, 2009)

Beautiful car!


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

The car is very cool.

Sorry for the delay on the equipment list. I am not actually going to start working on the car until Monday, and I have a TON of equipment to choose from. The owner has been busy shopping and collecting for many years. 

The front stage is most likely going to be Seas. I will confirm on Monday when I do some preliminary fitting.

Please stand-by.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm waiting...GOSH! Lets get this going already


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Echo42987 said:


> I'm waiting...GOSH! Lets get this going already


I'm waiting for updates too :worried:


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Boy, you guys are an impatient bunch!! 

Still working on choosing product and figuring where everything will fit with taking up the least amount of space.

Here is a pic to tie you over.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

looks interesting. Are those the Exile flat subs?
BTW I hope he's not a basshead. That X1R amp hates anything below a 4 ohm load and like to cut off to save itself. We went through about 6 amps back at Music before we figured out they're just not happy with a 2 or 1 Ohm load (even though they're rated for it).


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

boring, saw all of this already


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Tonyguy said:


> looks interesting. Are those the Exile flat subs?
> BTW I hope he's not a basshead. That X1R amp hates anything below a 4 ohm load and like to cut off to save itself. We went through about 6 amps back at Music before we figured out they're just not happy with a 2 or 1 Ohm load (even though they're rated for it).


Thanks for the heads up. The subs are not flat. 

Some of this equipment choice is still up in the air as we are deciding on placement etc. The owner is coming out in the next day or 2 to go over everything. If everything works as planned it should be very cool


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Looking forward to this one too, thanks Tom!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Cool. I dig these cars, and am looking forward to seeing your install!


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

Tonyguy said:


> looks interesting. Are those the Exile flat subs?
> BTW I hope he's not a basshead. That X1R amp hates anything below a 4 ohm load and like to cut off to save itself. We went through about 6 amps back at Music before we figured out they're just not happy with a 2 or 1 Ohm load (even though they're rated for it).


good thing it will all be running at 4 or 8 ohms throughout 
i love bass, but i planned ahead and (hopefully) have enough 4 and 8 ohm power to give a nice bass response without loading the amps too much. here's crossing my fingers

2x300 at 4 ohms to each tweeter and 2x300 at 4 ohm to each mid (both are 8 ohm drivers though, but what does nominal impedance really mean? LOL) and 1x600 to each sub (2 subs). total of 2400 watts at 4 ohms (or if we really go by DCr then 2x150 and 2x150 to the front stage and 2x600 to the subs for a total of 1800 watts.)


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

vactor said:


> good thing it will all be running at 4 or 8 ohms throughout
> and being a basshead has nothing (ok, little) to do with the load being put on the amps.


I'm just putting my 2 cents in with what i've seen in person. You'll love it anyways.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Shouldn't be a headroom problem in this car. There will be a X4R bridged on each Seas mid and another bridged for the tweeters. Then a X1R for each Exile 10. 

Work has started on the amp rack and sub enclosures. I will get some pics up soon.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Some progress pics as promised:

Fabbing the sub enclosures.


----------



## checkerz (Jun 19, 2009)

Very Nice. I think my next vehicle is going to be a subaru. This is inspiring.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

it's a truly great car to drive. not as sharp as the evo x, but MUCH easier on you, absorbs bumps much better, nicer interior, etc. as an all year car, it's amazing. winter was a joke in chicago, even with the city not plowing streets anymore and truly EPIC potholes. it fits everything i could want into it as far as groceries and travel, and has a great motor and awd system to boot. i LOVE LOVE LOVE it!


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

This is a truly badass car. Any Performance mods done to it or in the future?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Sick look foward to what you goin for this one..


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

I was hoping to get a bunch done today, but we had some crazy weather come through here that knocked out power, etc. and it is darn hard to fiberglass in the dark and without motivational music 

I did see some fairly large hailstones though. I have pics  1.5" inches in diameter this morning. Unfortunately I left them on my camera.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

That's nothing! Here in TX we get hail the size of baseballs. Seriously some of those storms can be downright scary.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

They *do* say that "Everything is Bigger in Texas..."


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

except me.... I'm a skinny slice of white bread! 
31 lookin like 12. 
Sorry to wrangle this thread away! 
Great car Vactor can't wait to see the end results.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

12v Electronics said:


> I was hoping to get a bunch done today, but we had some crazy weather come through here that knocked out power, etc. and it is darn hard to fiberglass in the dark and without motivational music
> 
> I did see some fairly large hailstones though. I have pics  1.5" inches in diameter this morning. Unfortunately I left them on my camera.


Damn. While watching the news when this was going down, I remembered this was in your neck of the woods, and I honestly hoped nothing had happened to you or the shop. Glad to hear you roughed it out and nothing happened.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

yeah, it was bad in the city too. lots of trees downed near my house. glad all is well!


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

tick tock tick tock....


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm about to go see this car in person. Really I'm just going up to Tom's to buy some Damp Pro. But i'm excited to see this.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Tonyguy said:


> I'm about to go see this car in person. Really I'm just going up to Tom's to buy some Damp Pro. But i'm excited to see this.


Cool Cool. You heading up there today?


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Echo42987 said:


> Cool Cool. You heading up there today?


I believe he is on his way. 

What's with the ticking? Are you going to explode?


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

no ticking or tocking. there's no rush on this one


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Here you go echo:























































The enclosures will be removable for vehicle service issues and driver swaps.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

12v Electronics said:


> I believe he is on his way.
> 
> What's with the ticking? Are you going to explode?


I AM! I love your work haha. I want to come to the party!


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Echo42987 said:


> I AM! I love your work haha. I want to come to the party!


Sorry, the party is over. He did leave a bit heavier than he expected. Those Hybrid L4's are hard to resist 

Here is a pic of fitting the left enclosure:











The fit is good, so now it is on to the finishing work.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

haha cool cool. So he stole some L4's from ya huh.

Fit looks good


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

12v Electronics said:


> Sorry, the party is over. He did leave a bit heavier than he expected. Those Hybrid L4's are hard to resist


Yeah I left a bit heavier in my truck  but lighter in my wallet 
But it's cool. I'm really excited about what is to come with my truck. And yeah those L4's are hard to resist. They weigh almost as much as the component set I had. 




Echo42987 said:


> haha cool cool. So he stole some L4's from ya huh.


Yeah I stole them. But all the DP made me pretty slow to getaway. BTW, this car is gonna be really nice when done. I will definitely return when it's done to audition.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

^ Glad to see you made it home ok. I know traffic must have been fun. Good to see you as always! Hopefully your truck was not overworked hauling all of that Damplifier Pro.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

12v Electronics said:


> ^ Glad to see you made it home ok. I know traffic must have been fun. Good to see you as always! Hopefully your truck was not overworked hauling all of that Damplifier Pro.


Actually it was just as long going home  but it's ok. After driving to Rockford to pick up my truck, your shop isn't that bad. And my truck handled that DP like a champ. So now I know it'll be ok when I install all of it (Hopefully).


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

When are you starting your install Tony?


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Echo42987 said:


> When are you starting your install Tony?


**** I started installing DP today. I used about 6 or 7 sheets of a shop pack on just my passenger door and door card. It's so ****in heavy now. I will post a build log soon. I wanna try to finish my driver door tonite. Hey Tom, does heavy amounts of Damp Pro keep the temperature inside cooler too? Just doing the passenger door, It felt like my AC was sooo much colder. 

BTW, Sorry for the threadjack.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

Tonyguy said:


> BTW, Sorry for the threadjack.


the more, the merrier, i say


----------



## Kevlar (Jun 21, 2009)

Looking forward to the updates. That's a lot of power in a Subaru! Are you going to upgrade the alternator or anything? Or did the 09's get a higher-output alt? I know my 07 only has a 105 amp alternator, which struggles with just my headunit and subs.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Kevlar said:


> Looking forward to the updates. That's a lot of power in a Subaru! Are you going to upgrade the alternator or anything? Or did the 09's get a higher-output alt? I know my 07 only has a 105 amp alternator, which struggles with just my headunit and subs.


No plans on the alternator upgrade at this time.

Is this the same kevlar I know?


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Tonyguy said:


> Hey Tom, does heavy amounts of Damp Pro keep the temperature inside cooler too? Just doing the passenger door, It felt like my AC was sooo much colder.
> 
> BTW, Sorry for the threadjack.


Quick sidetrack. Although not a selling point, I believe it will as it is adding mass to your panels and helping insulate your cabin from the outside. In many pickups the cabin vent is in the doors, and you do not want to seal this vent off as it will have an effect on your HVAC system (in fresh air mode) and also not allow pressure to escape which will cause wind noise if not vented properly.

Back on topic: The right side enclosure was finished today as well as the final coat of FG on the left side.(sorry no pics yet)

Next it is on to the kick pods for the Seas drivers


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Which Seas are those?


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

12v Electronics said:


> Quick sidetrack. Although not a selling point, I believe it will as it is adding mass to your panels and helping insulate your cabin from the outside. In many pickups the cabin vent is in the doors, and you do not want to seal this vent off as it will have an effect on your HVAC system (in fresh air mode) and also not allow pressure to escape which will cause wind noise if not vented properly.


I didn't see any vents in the door, except for some holes at the very bottom, which I figured was to let out any water that got in the door. But I didn't cover them up.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Tonyguy said:


> I didn't see any vents in the door, except for some holes at the very bottom, which I figured was to let out any water that got in the door. But I didn't cover them up.


What do you drive?

Can't wait for the update!


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

Kevlar said:


> Are you going to upgrade the alternator or anything? Or did the 09's get a higher-output alt?


amps are class D ICE powered. should be reasonably efficient. doubt i will need a new alternator. if so, i'll do that later. never needed one in my other cars (honda civic and 2 integras) with 1000, 800 and 1600 watts respectively. we'll see though 

p.s.
mine's an '08


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Echo42987 said:


> What do you drive?
> 
> Can't wait for the update!


a ****ty little 98 s-10. It's my recession ride.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

vactor said:


> amps are class D ICE powered. should be reasonably efficient. doubt i will need a new alternator. if so, i'll do that later. never needed one in my other cars (honda civic and 2 integras) with 1000, 800 and 1600 watts respectively. we'll see though
> 
> p.s.
> mine's an '08


I doubt you'll need to up the alternator. Doing the big 3 though would be more then enough for you.



Tonyguy said:


> a ****ty little 98 s-10. It's my recession ride.


"recession ride" huh lol. What do you get then when your out of "recession"


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Echo42987 said:


> I doubt you'll need to up the alternator. Doing the big 3 though would be more then enough for you.
> 
> 
> 
> "recession ride" huh lol. What do you get then when your out of "recession"


e30 BMW


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Man tom if you don't want to respond to my e-mails then fine I get it lol


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Echo42987 said:


> Man tom if you don't want to respond to my e-mails then fine I get it lol


He spends a lot of time over at bimmerforums. You can probably catch him over there.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Which Seas are those?


Sorry for the late response. I am not 100% sure. Hopefully Vactor will respond. He brought me the drivers and the tweeters are not in their original package. He would be able to confirm.



Echo42987 said:


> Man tom if you don't want to respond to my e-mails then fine I get it lol


?? Sorry I missed the email. Can you re-send or call me?



Tonyguy said:


> He babysits a lot of time over at bimmerforums. You can probably catch him over there.


Fixed


----------



## sigma6 (Mar 28, 2006)

Echo42987 said:


> I doubt you'll need to up the alternator. Doing the big 3 though would be more then enough for you.


I did note the +ve wire between alt and battery are quite a bit beefier than my GF body Impreza... up to about 8ga from about 16ga on the old ones. Ground wire from battery to chassis is still a bit sad though.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

the tweeters are the Seas 27TAFNC/G. and anyone who's bought from madisound knows, getting tweeters wrapped in newspaper or ill fitting styrofoam is their version (often) of original packaging  i got more mids and tweets to try out, but i figure somewhat mirroring my home system would be a good start (NHT Xd). i cannot wait to see the car finished, i hope it sounds as good as i had planned ... i just want it to mirror what i have at home, maybe a bit more dynamic, and i'll be a pig in slop. snort snort sort

p.s.

might need to jump on a pair of the seas tweets on sale at madisound too. i'm a sucker for a good deal


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

What are you running at home?


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

Echo42987 said:


> What are you running at home?





vactor said:


> the tweeters are the Seas 27TAFNC/G. [...] mirroring my home system [...] *(NHT Xd)*


....


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

sup tommy?!


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

vactor said:


> ....


This shows my awesome reading skills!


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Being as he doesn't answer here much, He's hard at work on this car. And for that, I :2thumbsup:


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

Echo42987 said:


> This shows my awesome reading skills!


come on now, no need to be so hard on yourself  and i too am glad that the work on my car is progressing    

p.s.
if you guys get a chance, you really should audition some good home systems as well. the NHT is one of the best out there imho ... and inexpensive to boot (for home stuff i mean  )


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

vactor said:


> p.s.
> if you guys get a chance, you really should audition some good home systems as well. the NHT is one of the best out there imho ... and inexpensive to boot (for home stuff i mean  )


Yeah, doing this is what led to my affinity for Dynaudio speakers (home & car) and also a strong liking for Paradigm speakers.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm still figuring out what route I want to take on my home audio install. I'm actually looking at the Definitive Techonology BP7002's right now instead of building my own.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

Echo42987 said:


> I'm still figuring out what route I want to take on my home audio install. I'm actually looking at the Definitive Techonology BP7002's right now instead of building my own.


that price is within tossing distance of the Linkwitz Orion. sure, you needs lots of amp channels, but power is cheap. the Orions are AMAZING! my mom has a pair LOL. i had built a pair of the Linkwitz Plutos. LOVED them. but then jumped on the NHT system when it went on sale. all in the same vein, but each has certain minor detail attributes that make them each different and wonderful. great choice on the definitive tech's. but take a listen to some Linkwitz designed speakers if you can and the NHT stuff too. LOTS of amazing stuff to be had on a reasonable budget


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

nht 2.1 - 

i just got done building my new home theater rig and chose the focal chorus 800 v line. i was surprised that i liked them - didn't want to audition them based on pre-conceived notions, but they sounded the best to me out of everything i auditioned (lots).


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

vactor said:


> that price is within tossing distance of the Linkwitz Orion. sure, you needs lots of amp channels, but power is cheap. the Orions are AMAZING! my mom has a pair LOL. i had built a pair of the Linkwitz Plutos. LOVED them. but then jumped on the NHT system when it went on sale. all in the same vein, but each has certain minor detail attributes that make them each different and wonderful. great choice on the definitive tech's. but take a listen to some Linkwitz designed speakers if you can and the NHT stuff too. LOTS of amazing stuff to be had on a reasonable budget


Never heard of them and don't know where I would audition them. I use to work as the Custom Home Audio Tech over at ABT electronics in Glenview. So I demoed tons of speakers. But Def Techs were the best. Klipsch was close behind w/ the horns. But building my own takes more time  But I'll try looking around for them.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Echo42987 said:


> But building my own takes more time  But I'll try looking around for them.


Maye it will help your boredom and pass the time until we get your car in here.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Just wanted to add that Ive driven my x1r hard at 2 and 4 ohms for about 2 years and it never once shut off. Ever.

Nice setup


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

Echo42987 said:


> Never heard of them and don't know where I would audition them. I use to work as the Custom Home Audio Tech over at ABT electronics in Glenview. So I demoed tons of speakers. But Def Techs were the best. Klipsch was close behind w/ the horns. But building my own takes more time  But I'll try looking around for them.


Linkwitz sorta sells designs for the DIY'er. the Linkwitz is the same guy as the Linkwitz Riley Crossover designer. he has some damn amazing designs and GREAT reading on his site: Linkwitz Lab - Loudspeaker Design

and my NHT is a 2.2 system (2 of the subs, oh YEAH!!)

love the Dyn stuff too. glad to see some serious audio goin' on hea!


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

vactor said:


> Linkwitz sorta sells designs for the DIY'er. the Linkwitz is the same guy as the Linkwitz Riley Crossover designer. he has some damn amazing designs and GREAT reading on his site: Linkwitz Lab - Loudspeaker Design
> 
> and my NHT is a 2.2 system (2 of the subs, oh YEAH!!)
> 
> love the Dyn stuff too. glad to see some serious audio goin' on hea!


I'm looking at his Pluto design and don't understand how the imaging and or sound would produce well out of it? But it must if he's selling it I guess. Those Orions look nice....look a little hard to build though too lol :surprised:



12v Electronics said:


> Maye it will help your boredom and pass the time until we get your car in here.


You make a very good point here Tom......


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

read his papers and thoughts on the design. the plutos are beasts when it comes to imagng. quite amazing, and you can see what happens when a well educated and thoughtful engineer puts his brain to work on something he's passionate about. some new ideas or thoughts on how to get to a goal. neither set are hard at all to build. and they sound simply superb.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Sorry I am behind on pics on this build, but here is a pic of the sub enclosures installed. 










The fiberglass is 6 layers thick and coated with 3 layers of Second Skin Spectrum. The original idea behind the Spectum was to stop squeaks between the metal and fiberglass, and not have much damping benefits, but I can say that it definitetly helped deaden the enclosures. If you give them a good whack, you can tell that it made a difference. The tops are made and are waiting installation.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

12v Electronics said:


> Maye it will help your boredom and pass the time until we get your car in here.


I wish. I don't have the coinage for that. At least if I get the Def Techs....12 months no payments 

Oh yeah...Yay for one picture


----------



## bikerider (Dec 28, 2008)

78 posts and like 2 build pictures! 

Looks good though


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

bikerider said:


> 78 posts and like 2 build pictures!
> 
> Looks good though


There are 8 

The owner has ben kind enough to let me work on this car when I can. The major work is in these sub enclosures and kick pods. The plan for the front pods is to have the speaker panels removable so that the divers can be swapped easily. So far this has been a real challenge as there is very little room between the factory kick panel and the clutch pedal. I am also not cutting any metal etc. and trying to get some decent airspace for the drivers. The first pod I made on the drivers side had to be scrapped because there just wasn't enough room to get your foot on the clutch pedal. I am redoing it with a few differnet angles and hopefully it will be all good.

I don't want to post pics until I am sure it will work.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

12v Electronics said:


> I don't want to post pics until I am sure it will work.


Take your time Tom. Don't let anyone rush you. Once the work is done (or close to) I'm sure that there will be tons of pics. BTW Tom, I finished deadening my truck today. I have 2 sheets left  and I didn't even get to the roof yet as planned. :laugh: Soon, I will be back up for a few more sheets to get the roof done. Do you got that eggcrate foam or do you know where I can get some? Or something similar like that speaker tweaker kit? I wanna put something behind my midbass (Whenever I get a chance to put it in) to get the best performance out of my midbass.

Edit: BTW, my truck is so silent, its scary :earmuffs: I love it.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Tonyguy said:


> Take your time Tom. Don't let anyone rush you. Once the work is done (or close to) I'm sure that there will be tons of pics. BTW Tom, I finished deadening my truck today. I have 2 sheets left  and I didn't even get to the roof yet as planned. :laugh: Soon, I will be back up for a few more sheets to get the roof done. Do you got that eggcrate foam or do you know where I can get some? Or something similar like that speaker tweaker kit? I wanna put something behind my midbass (Whenever I get a chance to put it in) to get the best performance out of my midbass.
> 
> Edit: BTW, my truck is so silent, its scary :earmuffs: I love it.


YOU WENT THROGH A SHOP PACK OF DAMPLIFIER PRO IN YOUR S10??

Sorry for the yelling, but that is CRAZY!! I'm sure that is IS silent!!

I do have lots more as the UPS guy broke his back delivering it. I will gladly ship you some if you do not want to fight Chicago traffic. Otherwise it will be good to see you as always. 

I do stock most of the Second Skin product and I think a small sheet of the Overkill Pro will do what you need for your midbass speakers.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

12v Electronics said:


> YOU WENT THROGH A SHOP PACK OF DAMPLIFIER PRO IN YOUR S10??
> 
> Sorry for the yelling, but that is CRAZY!! I'm sure that is IS silent!!
> 
> ...


Yeah I damn near used the whole pack. I'm gonna put the 2 sheets left on the roof. But I won't until I get more. And as always I will just come up and get some. I like to drive. I'll let you know ahead of time when I plan on coming. Installing all of that beat me up physically, so it'll be a few days before I feel like touching the stuff again. :mean:


----------



## oftheheavens (Jul 10, 2009)

interested to see where this goes. i have w JL 12W6's in my millenia, do you think that they would fit in the STI? i know the floor would have to be raised a lot but do you think they would fit?


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Here are some more builld pics. The front pods are on their way!! They finally fit and give enough room for the clutch pedal. (note: no car cutting here. It is all done while keeping the interior in tact)


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice! They look the biz there! 
Whats going in there Tom, mid & Tweet? or Midbass?


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

syd-monster said:


> Nice! They look the biz there!
> Whats going in there Tom, mid & Tweet? or Midbass?


Hey Syd, long time no-talk. I hope all is good on your end of the world 

There will be a Seas 6.5" midbass/midrange and a tweeter. (kinda undecided on the tweet at this time. The owner brought some new toys to try today  )


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

12v Electronics said:


> Hey Syd, long time no-talk. I hope all is good on your end of the world
> 
> There will be a Seas 6.5" midbass/midrange and a tweeter. (kinda undecided on the tweet at this time. The owner brought some new toys to try today  )


Yeah all good Tom, I've been keeping an eye out for your builds. Down in Aus I'm just getting ready for my install.

Seas 3-way in the kicks = NICE, good PLD for the win. I miss decent kick installs. The modern trend to A-pillar the T/A the hell out of it always felt like a band aid to me.

Good to see your keeping up in here too Tom.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

syd-monster said:


> Yeah all good Tom, I've been keeping an eye out for your builds. Down in Aus I'm just getting ready for my install.
> 
> Seas 3-way in the kicks = NICE, good PLD for the win. I miss decent kick installs. The modern trend to A-pillar the T/A the hell out of it always felt like a band aid to me.
> 
> Good to see your keeping up in here too Tom.


Good to hear. To clarify this will be a 2-way system. Mid and tweet in the kicks with subs in the rear.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey tom,

Hows everything coming along?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah, i'm kinda wondering myself.. I don't often come to this section, except through my subscribed threads to update my work log... 

I just saw this... 

I'm liking what i'm seeing though...


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

The owner has asked me to leave some suprises for him to see in person. The build is nearing the end, and I will have pics and details up very soon. 

Here is something that he already knows about. The front speaker mounts are made from 1/4" steel plate:


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Tom, 
Thats some Mad Skills..great Idea..
That should make it very dynamic..


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

That

is

awesome.


Nice car, nice equipment, nice fab work, nice install. I don't think anything else can be said.

Well done.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah, I don't think it will require adding any lead or mass to the pod 

There were a few reasons for using steel. I have very little clearance on the drivers side so I needed something very thin and strong for the mount. Also it will not absorb water. Each piece only added 3.2 lbs after the holes were cut out, so no major weight has been added.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

12v Electronics said:


> Yeah, I don't think it will require adding any lead or mass to the pod
> 
> There were a few reasons for using steel. I have very little clearance on the drivers side so I needed something very thin and strong for the mount. Also it will not absorb water. Each piece only added 3.2 lbs after the holes were cut out, so no major weight has been added.


Give me a shout if you need any new drill bits or welding supplies 

Good job!


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Echo42987 said:


> Give me a shout if you need any new drill bits or welding supplies
> 
> Good job!


Thanks! You know I will. In fact, I do want a good set of drill bits. Many of mine are lost, broken, etc. I want a good set of numbered bits that are made in USA. Have anything? Email me if you have them


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

12v Electronics said:


> Thanks! You know I will. In fact, I do want a good set of drill bits. Many of mine are lost, broken, etc. I want a good set of numbered bits that are made in USA. Have anything? Email me if you have them


Of course I do and you have just been e-mailed  Remember, there isn't anything I couldn't get for ya buddy!


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Subbed for a nice Subie!!


----------



## Peter Gyro (Jul 22, 2009)

I can't wait to post this on my site!!

Boy am I gonna be soooo cool!!


----------



## baggedbirds (Sep 21, 2008)

spectrum 875? thats a biggie ! I have a miller - I should get one of those guides, it looks handy.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

baggedbirds said:


> spectrum 875? thats a biggie ! I have a miller - I should get one of those guides, it looks handy.


It is rated at 7/8" steel and will sever 1 1/4" steel. I have cut 1" with very good results. Fortunately this unit is adjustable from 20 to 60 amps which allows nice cutting from sheet metal to 1 1/4" sever cut.

The circle guide is a great investment of you ever need to cut arcs or circles. It comes with 2 torch adaptors and will fit most Miller torches.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey Tom, glad to see this thing is getting close to being finished. Give me a heads up right before you finish, and i'll see if I can sneak up for a demo


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

What kind of fiberglass resin/mat are you using?

Or is it a secret? :laugh:


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Tonyguy said:


> Hey Tom, glad to see this thing is getting close to being finished. Give me a heads up right before you finish, and i'll see if I can sneak up for a demo


Wo! If you call him I better get a call to! Don't be leavin' me in the dust lol :blush:


----------



## hzavery (Jul 10, 2009)

bump on this.. I'm very excited to see the result!


----------



## hzavery (Jul 10, 2009)

Bump on this! Very excited to see the result


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

So excited you had to post twice?!

Nothing like a double post on your first post :laugh:


----------



## hzavery (Jul 10, 2009)

whoops--my bad.
but it is worth the double excitement.


----------



## sigma6 (Mar 28, 2006)

Did you use a relay for the amp remotes? I have my deck remote (DEH-P800PRS) hooked to both the antenna and my amps, through a 0.5A fuse. Even with the amps disconnected I have only 1V or 2V on the blue wire, not enough to switch my Gladius on. I wonder if the antenna booster is pulling the voltage down to that, or if I have a problem somewhere.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey Tom,

Did you get my e-mail?


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Echo42987 said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> Did you get my e-mail?


Yes I did. I will talk to you soon.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey man,

Any updates as of late? Or are we still keeping it a secret till Vactor picks it up?


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

The car was picked up today and I believe the owner was happy. (or he normally grins from ear to ear )

Here are some pics:





































The amp rack is easily lifted to access the spare tire and tools.

The front pods went through a few versions. We were originally trying to make a removable mounting plate so that different drivers could be swapped. The problem is that there is very little room and making a removable baffle was just not working, so it was scrapped. Here are a couple pics of the mounting plates and integrated grille:


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Here is the final slimmed down version of the pods:


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice Very Nice..


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

wow....very nice...


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks guys.

And the sound.............

I will let Vactor chime in on what he thinks about it. His word holds more water than mine.

All I will say is that I was blown away.  Stage and focus was incredible. 

And the 2 10" subs are unbelievable. I would never expect that kind of impact with the small enclosures.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Glad to see it got finished but why didn't you tell me I wanted to hear it 

Also....It looks awesome Tom, like usual!


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Damn. I wish I could have been there. Great work once again Tom. This looks sick.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Sorry guys, the last version of the kick pods was just finished and he missed his car.  It sounded incredible and is worth a listen. 

He promises to bring it back and I will be sure to let you know when it is here.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

12v Electronics said:


> Sorry guys, the last version of the kick pods was just finished and he missed his car.  It sounded incredible and is worth a listen.
> 
> He promises to bring it back and I will be sure to let you know when it is here.


Good. Thanks. I need inspiration (and a whole lot of money) to finish my truck. This car may be it.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

the drive home was an incredible treat, despite taking over 2 hours to go 50 miles. the car, simply ... R.O.C.K.S.!. pm me for a listen. it is much much much more than i had expected. great imaging, incredible kick and it just has some plain BALLS!!! nothing like too much power to get things just right. 600 watts per sub (each sub has its own amp) and each tweeter and mid has 2 bridged channels of about 300 watts each, all from kenwood kac-x1r and kac-x4r amps. these suckers are fantastic! i think tyroneshoes was an early proponent of them, and i will add my name to the list of a very very happy kenwood amp owner. these things simply kick ass! i mean, the rockin' value of this thing is really hard to describe, but then you play some like ... Nora Jones, and she also just blows you away. as does metallica, techmaster PEB (although this car does not move mountains, the bass is really good!) and MJ's good stuff and more. i am pleased as punch, and i know Tom's hard work and dedication to get the very tricky kicks working really paid off (i did not allow him to cut metal!!!) again, you gotta hear this car, and if you are ever near chicago, it's yours for a listen.  

thanks for putting up with me Tom, i'm very very happy!!


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

vactor said:


> thanks for putting up with me Tom, i'm very very happy!!


There was no "putting up with you"

Seeing your face upon listening was all it took to make my pink parts moist. ---uh-oh, scratch that-


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

wow... another awesome install Tom,
Love that blue & black spaggeti! but the cake is taken by those fantastic kicks! 
Hope mine turn out half as good.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

pu is gonna have a hayday. 

glad vactor is happy! would like to hear it sometime.

cheers!
- ben


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

vactor said:


> again, you gotta hear this car, and if you are ever near chicago, it's yours for a listen.


Please PM me and lmk when you're gonna be back in Tom's area. I really want to hear this.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Tonyguy said:


> Please PM me and lmk when you're gonna be back in Tom's area. I really want to hear this.


x2


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

if it's a saturday, i might head up. make it a party.

tom - when are you going to host a competition? meca makes it very easy to host events. check their website under "competition in a box".


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

benny z said:


> if it's a saturday, i might head up. make it a party.


Hell yeah. I'd love to hear your car too.


----------



## dleivam (Jul 30, 2008)

What about the spare tire? I was really exited and looking forward to see the end of project, because I'm too an impreza 09 owner and I have the same problem about the small hatch, and how to install a subwoofer, but not losing the spare tire.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

dleivam said:


> What about the spare tire? I was really exited and looking forward to see the end of project, because I'm too an impreza 09 owner and I have the same problem about the small hatch, and how to install a subwoofer, but not losing the spare tire.


It is still there. It fits nicely under the amp rack which is easily lifted. Here is a pic from earlier in the build












benny z said:


> if it's a saturday, i might head up. make it a party.
> 
> tom - when are you going to host a competition? meca makes it very easy to host events. check their website under "competition in a box".


I would love to host something. Even if it is not a competition, a nice Midwest get together is in order.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

12v Electronics said:


> I would love to host something. Even if it is not a competition, a nice Midwest get together is in order.


Yess. You got my vote.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

word!!!

pick a date and start a thread in the events forum. your area is actually somewhat scenic for illinois, so maybe we could arrange a cruise as part of it?


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

benny z said:


> word!!!
> 
> pick a date and start a thread in the events forum. your area is actually somewhat scenic for illinois, so maybe we could arrange a cruise as part of it?


Great idea. Maybe a Mr. Marv or Bikinpunk type get together is in order. I will see what I can do.

Something for the midwesterners


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

12v Electronics said:


> Great idea. Maybe a Mr. Marv or Bikinpunk type get together is in order. I will see what I can do.
> 
> Something for the midwesterners


This will be ****ing great!


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

i agree. more the merrier. i will be going back to Tom's in the very near future for some stuff, so i will post here when i go, i'll make sue it's a saturday too.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

back to the top. car is getting a few tweaks:

got rid of the kenwood nav unit. it just was NOT my cup of tea!
going back to stock navi headunit and the RF 3Sixty.2 should make tuning a LOT easier and retain stock look and ease of use. i think the 3sixty.2 will give me back all the tuning options i had hoped to get from the kenwood, which alas, it did not really have. then a bit more tuining and tweaking. gonna get the rear trunk cover shaved a bit as the fit is quite tight and squeaks in some corners and bumps. but damn, Tom has some mad skills, things are essentially fitting better than stock. amazing stuff. and solid! and the sound is just amazing. too much power is never enough. 2400 watts and 6 sppeakers. simply and amazing! more pics will come soon.


----------



## LegendJeff (Jun 28, 2009)

Very, very nice kick construction! Why did you place the tweets in the kicks over a-pillars? Im trying to get some opinions before an upcoming install


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

man. everyone has been pushing those EXILE subs like crack rock lateley... are they really that good..

never even heard of the company until a month or two ago


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

LegendJeff said:


> Very, very nice kick construction! Why did you place the tweets in the kicks over a-pillars? Im trying to get some opinions before an upcoming install


never been a fan of A pillar tweets. comb filtering and alck of focus are big concerns, all aleviated with a more point source and equal pathlength of kick panel installs. sounds much better and much more coherent. much better soundstage too, and easier to tune as well. nothing like a good kick panel install


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

AdamTaylor said:


> man. everyone has been pushing those EXILE subs like crack rock lateley... are they really that good..
> 
> never even heard of the company until a month or two ago


yeah, i took a chance, saw some decent reviews. they've been around a couple of years. got a good deal on some shallow subs with good specs that would work. was also considering the diamond audio and the earthquakes. might switch just to see, but these things rock and roll so well that i have very little incentive to change 'em out.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Sweet Install Vactor.... Any chance we can meet up, I want to hear the install as im considering an STI right now!


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

sure we can meet, but i traded the STI for an infiniti g37x sedan in january. it's got a damn good oem system ... ut i'd be happy to discuss your subie install regardless. send me a pm


----------

